
A Crowdfunding Campaign to Set Smartphones Free From Cellular Networks - antr
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/517106/a-crowdfunding-campaign-to-set-smartphones-free-from-cellular-networks/
======
yew
Any details on routing protocol? Identification, uniqueness guarantees, route
discovery?

The dev wiki has what's described as a proposal - is that actually in use, or
something for future development?

Providing mesh networking in a user-friendly package would be a very
impressive accomplishment.

